# favorite cigars as of today?



## chinomalo (Feb 25, 2008)

I smoked a La Riqueza #5 (from SVB, thanks brother!)

I was glad to be alive!! What a great smoke all around. 

It made my day off just a little bit better.. 

What about all of you out there? :dribble::biggrin:


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

Exact smoke I had after my baseball play-off thoughts came crashing down.


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

I think my favourite at the moment is the Illusione ~68~ Great little cigar. Never fails to deliver what im looking for


----------



## slowburn (Aug 13, 2008)

right now mine is AB MAXX


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Mine would have to be the 601 Red Robusto!!!


----------



## MikeGates (Aug 22, 2008)

Tied Mdm Conny and MdM Dark Sumatra, I'm in love with that brand and I still have a Excalibur and 1066 to try... I would like to try a Silver excalibur aswell.


----------



## hayward_tenney (Mar 18, 2008)

Really enjoying every Padilla Miami 8 & 11 I've been able to find in the humidor. Too bad


----------



## htown (Jan 31, 2008)

Montecristo #4 & Partagas Coronas Senior


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Padilla 1932 for me, also the Old Miami. I can't wait to try the New Miami! Also digging the Illusione!

There are a couple med body cigars I have really enjoyed lately as well. Winston Churchill and CAO Vision. Both great cigars.


----------



## Chuffy (May 9, 2007)

Tat Brown, Illusione CG4, LGC Serie R Mad


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Pepin Blue


----------



## CHBIV (Aug 9, 2008)

Pepin Black, 601 Red/Green, CUBAO is #1 for sure (IMHO)


----------



## chinomalo (Feb 25, 2008)

CUBAO is #1 for sure (IMHO).. Also J. Fuego and Elogio.. The list keeps building!!

I gotta order some of these.. :dribble:

Keep the order coming people!!


----------



## JonDot (Mar 7, 2008)

Padron 1926,La Riqueza,Illusione mk,just to name a few.


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

As always padrons, illusione, la riquesa, cabaguans, 601's, la Gloria miamis


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

Rocky Patel. I'll have to look at the band again to see which one it was I smoked. I'll be back in town tonight.


----------



## Strick (Aug 21, 2008)

Pepin JJ Belli, and the Baez have got me for now...


----------



## smh0768 (Feb 5, 2008)

my quicklist:
la riqueza #3
padron maduro 4000
nub cam
la aurora cien anos


----------



## kenstogie-cl (Apr 29, 2008)

Padron 3000 maduro, IT super Fuerte, Vintage 90, 601 green, Alec Bradley Tempus.


----------



## mikejh-cl (Jun 19, 2007)

right now im really big on the perdomo habano maduro


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

1926 80th maduro. Damn it, and it is making me poor......


----------



## Rocky Rulz (Jan 5, 2008)

Mine is the AB TEMPUS, the Man o War, Perdomo 10th anni criollo,and finally the RP Decade.


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

Anything from Pepin, RP Edge Maddies, Joya de Nic anything. I'm liking the AB Harvest a bunch, too


----------



## matt3-cl (Jul 14, 2008)

Anything Pepin as of late.


----------



## chinomalo (Feb 25, 2008)

I smoked a oliva s special s today.. Man, another great day. I think it would have been better with a bourbon, but it was only 1300..

Its great to hear some 'new' likes..

keep em' comin, my ears/eyes r open..


----------



## RGianelli (Jul 20, 2007)

I love the LaRiqueza..It is by far and away my favoite of the newer smokes out there


----------



## ezmoney5150 (Jan 23, 2008)

If I have to pick one it would have to be La Flor Dominicana Double Ligero.

A tie for second with the Oliva Serie V and the Coronado.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

chinomalo said:


> I smoked a oliva s special s today.. Man, another great day. I think it would have been better with a bourbon, but it was only 1300..
> 
> Its great to hear some 'new' likes..
> 
> keep em' comin, my ears/eyes r open..


Get them while you can, they don't make them anymore!


----------



## rugbynut (Sep 2, 2008)

CAO cameroon anniversary


----------



## chinomalo (Feb 25, 2008)

jitzy said:


> As always padrons, illusione, la riquesa, cabaguans, 601's, la Gloria miamis


Is that the "new" LGC line? I am looking for those, but can't seem to hit anything..:baffled:


----------



## chinomalo (Feb 25, 2008)

tx_tuff said:


> Get them while you can, they don't make them anymore!


Frank, thanks for the heads up.. I might be getting a couple more for an early Christmas present.. Gotta 'hint, hint' to my friends.. LOL


----------



## chinomalo (Feb 25, 2008)

rugbynut said:


> CAO cameroon anniversary


Can you give me a gauge on the body and flavor.. I saw these too.. The 
65th anni, right?


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

chinomalo said:


> Can you give me a gauge on the body and flavor.. I saw these too.. The
> 65th anni, right?


The 65th annie is not the Cameroon Annie. He is talking about the CAO Cameroon L'Anniversaire, Mild to Medium bodied, nutty, creamy and a little spicy. A great any time of day cigar!


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

CAO LX2, its only getting better everytime I smoke it.
2nd would be the Torano 08 Tribute...outstanding smoke as well.


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

chinomalo said:


> Is that the "new" LGC line? I am looking for those, but can't seem to hit anything..:baffled:


yes they are seriuos has them or at least they did before the storm


----------



## chinomalo (Feb 25, 2008)

Bigfoot said:


> The 65th annie is not the Cameroon Annie. He is talking about the CAO Cameroon L'Anniversaire, Mild to Medium bodied, nutty, creamy and a little spicy. A great any time of day cigar!


Ah, 9.5.. Thanks for the clarification (again).. See, you learn something new everyday..

I gotta check for that one, too.. The search goes on..:dribble:


----------



## chinomalo (Feb 25, 2008)

jitzy said:


> yes they are seriuos has them or at least they did before the storm


Gotcha.. That is sad that a great shop like that got blasted..

I hope to get one of my "friends" to go down to calle ocho and raid it..:biggrin:


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Tat Havanas, Man o War, 5Vegas 'A's, and the Devils Weed for a morning smoke. I want some of those El Triunfadores, so I have another mission. I heard Mike at Leaf n Ale had some...


----------



## Dan-cl (Sep 16, 2008)

the 5 vegas A is unbelievable and the Fonseca serie F for the price is amazing, i just had the A today and omg what a smoke and its for a very great price


----------



## CHBIV (Aug 9, 2008)

601 Habanos (Red)/Oscuro (Green), DPG Cuban Classic, Falto Prominente Perfecto by La Garita Cigar Co. , Padilla 1932, Padilla Miami, Padilla 68', Padron 1926, Ashton VSG too many to choose from


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

MY favorite right now, I have to go woth Don Pepin Garcia Cuban Classic.


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Don Benigno, Gran Habano, and ANYTHING PEPIN!


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

I just smoked my first La Flor Coronado and I must say it was mighty tasty.


----------



## AshKicker (Aug 7, 2008)

Loved the 601 red guapito! Others would be Zino classic, Avo, Dunhill, Oliva MB (thanks Oxman), Hubby (golfnut) gave me a Mayorga to try the other night, now I want more of those too!


----------



## Jcaprell (Jul 30, 2008)

Right now, my top smoke is probably the AB Tempus. Or anything from padron. Or DPG. Hahaha oh hell, I cant really honestly say I have a favorite smoke :biggrin:


----------



## poriggity-cl (Feb 8, 2008)

Pepin blue, blacks and Vegas Cubanas are my favorites... I also love Man O War's and a few other goodies.
Scott


----------



## Corona Chris (May 23, 2007)

Favorite cigars as of today:

Cameroon by Rocky Patel
Acid Subculture Kindred Spirit
Cusano Estate Reserve


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

Don Pepin JJ for sure. It will probably be the next purchase I make (of course that won't be for awhile).


----------



## chinomalo (Feb 25, 2008)

Man, I smoked an LFD El Jocko yesterday.. Unbelievable!! 

Holy smokes put me out for about 2 hours after the hour + smoke..

Ashkicker fo sure!!

I went back to the box of El Triunfadors too.. Great again.. 

Hmmm.. Whats next?


----------



## stlcards (Sep 14, 2007)

Here's a top 3 in no particular order:

WOAM
Opus X PL
Pepin JJ Maduro


----------



## mikejh-cl (Jun 19, 2007)

been really excited about perdomo habano maduro and edge sumatras lately
of course vsg is still probably my favorite cigar


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Smoked a natural JJ last night, going to smoke a Maduro JJ tonight. It will be my first one. I'm still loving the Padilla 32!


----------



## WillieDiesel-cl (Oct 19, 2008)

Here are my top 3;

1. CAO Brazilia
2. Carlos Torano 1916
3. La Riqueza


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

Ive been smoking lots of gran habanos lately. with a few others in there.


----------



## Sin-cl (Feb 9, 2008)

As of right now, I'd say Monte 2 (prob wont get to smoke another in a long time)


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl (Sep 6, 2007)

1. Any Illusione
2. AB Tempus
3. LaRiqueza
4. ManOWar


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

GAR
Arganese CL ,ML
Padilla ALL
Perdomo Habana


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

Series V
Stubs Habano
JdN Antano
LFD Double Ligero
Illusione
Kinky Friedman
RASS


----------



## PV1191 (Dec 9, 2007)

RyJ Short Churchill ( I'm running very low.....:-(...)
RP Edge Missle Maduro
Oliva V (Any Size)
Cabaguan


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Tatuje
RASS
CAO Crillo
Most Pepins
Illusione
Just a few


----------



## Tampadave (Oct 17, 2008)

I am really enjoying Rocky Patel's sticks. I think my favorite now in The Edge. I am going to pick up an Olde world and a Java this payday.

I see alot of you guys are saying Pepin......Have not had one yet...any favorites? I don't mind a bold cigar, I just don't like when it is spicy in my throat.


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

ANYTHING by Pepin, especially the Pepin Blue Label, 601 Green Label, and the El Rey de los Habanos.


----------



## Lighthouse (Sep 5, 2007)

Cabaiguan Maddie 46
La Riqueza #3 & #5
Tatuaje Noellas
Padron Annie Maddie
Vintage Pepin Blue label
El Centurian


----------



## Smokin Phil (Oct 14, 2013)

Top Cigars out of Miami - Their Torpedo Madurdo


----------



## Heath (Aug 16, 2013)

Liga privada #9


----------



## egoo33 (Jul 21, 2013)

I really really like Room 101 everything I've had has been great and its easy and accessible which is one of the reasons why I love everything Matt Booth does


----------



## JKlavins (Jun 28, 2013)

I would have to say Liga Privada #9 , but i haven't had a T52 or an unico yet, (other than papas fritas)


----------



## beercritic (Feb 13, 2011)

WOAMs, though I think the couple sharks that need 14 more months rest will beat them.

I really like the Sancho Panza Maddys, Nica Libre & 5 Vegas A sticks. Oh, 858 Maddys too.


----------



## s55amgxxx (Sep 6, 2013)

padron 1964


----------



## swamper (Jun 10, 2013)

Without a doubt my favorites right now are the Liga Privadas.


----------



## Bruck (Jan 8, 2013)

DBCcigar said:


> ANYTHING by Pepin, especially the Pepin Blue Label, 601 Green Label, and the El Rey de los Habanos.


+1 on the Pepin Blue!


----------



## irie (Aug 29, 2013)

swamper said:


> Without a doubt my favorites right now are the Liga Privadas.


this.


----------



## sullen (Sep 10, 2013)

White Owl by far! The grape is my fav, but the cherry is a very very close second.


----------



## imported_mark_j (Aug 18, 2013)

Oliva V Melanio


----------



## GrouchyDog (Mar 12, 2013)

My Father Le Bijou 1922
Padron 1964
Man O War


----------



## madmarvcr (Jun 1, 2013)

Kristoff Ligero Criollo
Kristoff Ligero Maduro
Aging Room Small Batch M356


----------



## madmarvcr (Jun 1, 2013)

egoo33 said:


> I really really like Room 101 everything I've had has been great and its easy and accessible which is one of the reasons why I love everything Matt Booth does


+1 on Room 101


----------



## izkeh (Dec 17, 2007)

LfD Dl Chisel
Oliva Serie V 
AF 858 - Nat or Mad
T-52


----------



## Merovius (Sep 11, 2013)

Padron 1926 80
AF BBMF Maduro


----------



## BigKrup444 (Oct 23, 2013)

My current pick would probably be a La Aroma de Cuba Mi Amor, great after dinner smoke.


----------



## B-daddy (Oct 29, 2012)

RoMa Craft Aquitaine Cranium
Padron Anni 26 Maduro #6 
Room 101 Namakubi Ecuador Filero

... or maybe three others.


----------



## ehk (Aug 21, 2012)

Pork Tenderloin
BRex

Normal production:
Cojonu 03s
Feral Flying Pig
UF-13


----------



## rbelcastro (Sep 19, 2013)

Arturo Fuente Flor Fina 8-5-8 Maduro


----------



## madmarvcr (Jun 1, 2013)

no particular order

Aging Room Small Batch M356 Presto
Alec Bradley Prensado Robusto
any Kristoff
Tatuaje Havana VI Nobles


----------



## 705squat (Dec 23, 2010)

Padron maduro exclusivo
Oliva V melanio
Oliva MB3


----------



## Midnight_Ryder (Sep 17, 2013)

Tabak Especial Dulce
G.A.R. Vintage 2005
La Gloria Cubana


----------



## thebigk (Jan 16, 2013)

RASS
AF 858
Half Corona the best little cigar in the world


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

CC: boli PC, Mag 46 and Trini Robusto
NC: Woam, Anejo 46, Padron 1926 #9 en Maduro


----------



## Bshambo (Jun 20, 2013)

BigKrup444 said:


> My current pick would probably be a La Aroma de Cuba Mi Amor, great after dinner smoke.


+1!


----------



## dgold21 (Jul 7, 2007)

NC's I'm especially fond of right now include

Padron '64 Maduro
Tatuaje 10th Anniversary
WOAM (this will always be on the list)


----------



## Msass (Aug 22, 2013)

Merovius said:


> Padron 1926 80
> AF BBMF Maduro


Crazy, I only have one of those left in my inventory. Don't want to smoke them until I get more. Need to re up.


----------



## rangerdavid (Oct 3, 2013)

Man, some great cigars in this thread. Right now, my favorites, not in any particular order, are:

Flor de las Antillias
Padron 3000
La Gloria Cubana Serie R
My Father Le Bejiu 1922
Davidoff Nicaragua
Cohiba XV


----------



## Redwyvern (Aug 6, 2013)

Still a new-ish puffer, but as of today, I'd have to say: Sancho Panza, 5 Vegas A, and of course Undercrown. 
Mmmm, cigarssssss!


----------



## ehk (Aug 21, 2012)

Diesel. My first and was pretty good.


----------



## Merovius (Sep 11, 2013)

Over the past two months Ive smoked around 50 different cigars. Mostly all new first time sticks. I rated them on a scale of one to ten, only 12 received a rating of 8 or better and only 7 received a rating of 9 or higher. In no particular order they were:

Padron Family Reserve 85yr Natural
Tatuaje Cojonu Sumatra 
Drew Estate Liga Privada No 9 Parejo Oscuro 
Padron 1926 80yr Natural
Illusione Epernay Le Taureaux
Padron 1926 40yr Maduro
Arturo Fuente Rosado Sungrwon Magnum R 54

As you can see, Padron dominates the list. While, Padron certainly makes a fine cigar, I attribute this more to my bias for Nicaraguan tobaccos and the creamy earthiness that volcanic soil produces. 

I try to rate honestly because I am the one smoking them but there is a heavy bias due to taste. I think this is very important in recommending cigars. Not everyone is going to like the same thing. It is no different than food and wine imo.


----------



## imported_mark_j (Aug 18, 2013)

Oliva Serie V Melanio
My Father Le Bijou 1922
Liga Undercrown


----------



## atbat16 (Feb 6, 2013)

some current favs:

t-52
WOAM
LADC Mi Amors
Viaje HHG
LGC serie r
AB black markets
601 green labels
and my newest fav: Cuesta Rey Centenario Maduros (highly recommended) 

all good smokes :smoke:


----------



## AlliChaparra (Nov 4, 2013)

As of today... Hard choice, but I would go with;
non infused - Ave Maria
infused - Tatiana Groovey Blue


----------



## sullen (Sep 10, 2013)

BigKrup444 said:


> My current pick would probably be a La Aroma de Cuba Mi Amor, great after dinner smoke.





Bshambo said:


> +1!


+2

The LAdC and the Cain Maduro I had the other day...
Both are all I can think about since...


----------



## sullen (Sep 10, 2013)

AlliChaparra said:


> infused - Tatiana Groovey Blue


Man, I love the flavor of those, but the 6x44s i had were horrible after the flavor burns off after an inch of two.....

I suspect in the larger cigarillos they have (i think in the 4x30 range? there's a smaller tati rillo that's like 3x20) but yeah it would be amazing.... that Vanilla and Berry combo is a hit in my book, I gotta remember to pick up a tin!

I really wish DE would make an *infused* vanilla answer to the *flavored* vanillas of groovy blue and moontrance. 
That would be unreal....


----------



## lostonmonday (Aug 19, 2013)

AB Black Market
LGC R 
and for the lighter side:
Graycliff G2 (cheap I know, but for some reason they fit. The only Greycliff I've like so far.)
Nub Conny... with coffee. Must have coffee... it wakes it up. Without coffee = meh.

I also have a 64, 26, and some Same Leccia's waiting in the wings that I'm also very excited to light up. Even better than that though, @GnarlyEggs bombed me hard in the NST a while ago, but I haven't has an ounce of time to burn anything he hit me with yet. Once I do, my list wilst almost certainly change. Soooon!!!


----------



## brazil stogie (Mar 22, 2013)

Padron 1964 maddys


----------



## TiminBC (Aug 12, 2013)

I started listing most of what I have in my humidor. I have a few I did not like at first but after a few months in my humidor they seem much better. 

My favorite NC right now is AF short story natural.


----------



## 705squat (Dec 23, 2010)

Oliva V melanio
San Lotano Oval Maduro
Oliva MB3


----------



## Cool Breeze (Jan 10, 2014)

I'm new so I haven't tried all that many. I've found a few that stick out to me though.

Favorite mild stick - Montecristo Original

Favorite full flavored stick - Undercrown


----------



## hans hammer (Oct 29, 2013)

Got a box of Ortega serie D about a week and a half ago and finally burned one after letting it rest for a bit...Wow. I now remember why I liked these so much and after getting some age on them should be superb.


----------



## Myrddwn (Jun 16, 2013)

My favorite cigar right this moment?
That's a tough call. I'm loving Fonseca Arana, and really enjoyed my birthday box of Nica Libres. 
That being said, the best way to share with you my favorite stick, is a slightly crude story from my days working as a carpenter. We were building this high end log cabin up at the top of Guardsman's Pass, and one day while sitting in the shade of some Aspen trees and enjoying lunch, the crew were discussing what was their favorite kind of panties to see on a woman. One fella insisted lace French cut were the best, another preferred thong, and yet another like boy shorts. When it came my turn to share, I thought for a moment, and said 'my favorite panties on a girl? The ones I'm pulling down.'
The same principle applies equally to Scotch, or cee-gars. Some I enjoy more than others, but in the end my favorite stick is the one I am smoking right at that moment. And few things in life are about being in the moment as cigars are.


----------



## Gdaddy (Sep 20, 2012)

My very own 'Lago Maria'.


----------



## Gerace716 (Jan 16, 2014)

Pardon 1964 anniversary Maduro 
Liga privada t52
Feral flying pig


----------



## AuTechCoM (Jan 13, 2014)

MUWAT 6x60
Liga No.9
Ezra Zion Regan Honor Series
Alec Bradley American Sun Grown 6x60
A Fuente Work of Art

just to name a few in no particular order


----------



## jp1979 (Sep 12, 2013)

My favorite one to date? I'm going to say Illusione Holy Lance Maduro


----------



## Kilo (Feb 7, 2014)

I'm fairly new to cigars. Been maybe a couple of years at the most.
My top 4 in order
1. Undercrown
2. One 13 Maduro
3. AKA nth degree
4. La Herencia Cubana CORE


----------



## egoo33 (Jul 21, 2013)

The Tatuaje TAA 2012s are smoking amazing right now that by far is my favorite smoke of the moment, along with Davidoff Nicaraguan loving the rubusto, and the Anjeo 46s those are the cigars I find myself smoking regularly


----------



## Keeper01 (Mar 1, 2014)

I smoked my first Diesel Unholy Cocktail last night and it's now one of my favorites. It was so good, I smoked it until it was just a nub.:dude:


----------

